# Turkish character support - /usr/share/sysconf is not present



## aurora (May 1, 2010)

Hello
I'm trying to activate turkish character support for FreeBSD 8 and to do it I'm instructed to add these lines into /etc/rc.conf


```
keymap=tr.iso9.q #/usr/share/sysconf/keymaps/tr.iso9.q.kbd
font8x16=iso09-8x16 #/usr/share/sysconf/fonts/iso09-8x16.fnt
```

But however, there 's not even /usr/share/sysconf folder on my FreeBSD 8.

How should I arrange it? Is that folder formed through a ports installation or manually?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2010)

The directory is /usr/share/syscons/ not *sysconf*.


----------



## aurora (May 1, 2010)

Yeah it should have been syscons, that's right. Thank you for the correction.
Update: Oh again I've misspelled it, now that's ok


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 1, 2010)

syscon*s* ......


----------

